# Mounting Question Help



## djm1369 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey guys I bought a leupold vx 1 3-9x40 scope with the leupold std base for a remington model 7400 (.30 06 semi auto) i also got the leupold std low rings. my question is one of the rings has a way to slide it into the base and turn and it fits in...how do i connect the other ring to the base? thanks for replies


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

um, the same way?


----------



## djm1369 (Nov 8, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm no its not the same way thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When you mount the ring and turn it to snap it in place don't use your scope, use a piece of dowel or a screw driver handle. You can damage you scope if you use it.


----------

